# how to tell if it has abs or no



## rockets10510 (Nov 11, 2007)

how do you tell if the car has abs or not?

thanks anthony


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

what year is your sentra ? and do you have all 4 disc brakes or just two discs in the front and drums in the back?


----------



## 1.6Lpawr (Dec 10, 2007)

try locking up the brakes if they lock up then you dont if they kinda shutter than you do , or i think there should be a relay in your fuse box for it also.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

if you follow the brake lines from the master cylinder, you should be able to see the abs pump and valve body. also check for some wheel speed sensors on the hubs. there should also be an ABS warning light on the instrument cluster when you first turn the ignition on.


----------



## Shehzada (Dec 14, 2007)

Right before starting the car up, the ABS light should light up in the instrument cluster if you have it.


----------

